# oral



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

How important is it that the girl/guy you date has good oral hygiene habits? Discuss


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

hygiene eh? lmao


um yeah pretty important.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I once had a crush on a boy at my old college, after being gone for a month for Christmas break and seeing him again, his teeth had gone from an acceptable color to a gross banana yellow. I stopped crushing on him post-haste.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd say pretty important. You're usually intimate with your partner, and it usually involves the mouth. (I mean kissing, you dirty minded people)





Among other things. (Yeah, you were thinking it.)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn. I was all set to answer and then realized you were talking about dental hygeine.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Damn. I was all set to answer and then realized you were talking about dental hygeine.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha. Well, it's nothing too exciting. I just think the experience is so much better if you know your partner has taken the time to, uh, freshen up. And I make sure to do the same.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

beansly said:


> I once had a crush on a boy at my old college, after being gone for a month for Christmas break and seeing him again, his teeth had gone from an acceptable color to a gross banana yellow. I stopped crushing on him post-haste.


While I understand why you were turned off, teeth turning yellow usually has nothing to do with oral hygene. In a time frame that short, he was most likely taking some sort of antibiotic.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread was not about the type of oral that I was expecting.

False advertising! Sir I wish to speak to your manager.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hygiene of all varieties is important to me. It's the one thing that can switch me off someone in an instant. I struggle enough as it is to deal with sights and smells. The worst is when others not only can't be bothered but are blatantly disrespectful about it. If you stink up my house I'll see you as the stench and little more.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought it was going to be about something else too lol.

Good hygiene is important and not just oral.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Bad hygiene in general is a deal breaker. But bad oral hygiene is just vile. 

I find it usually accompanies people who won't do a single thing unless their mom demands they do it--another deal breaker. Like, if you need your mom to tell you to brush your teeth, there is just no hope for you.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

extraordinary said:


> How important is it that the girl/guy you date has good oral hygiene habits? Discuss


lol


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it's very important, as good personal hygiene in general is. Brush those gnashers, keep that breath fresh and floss! Not that it helps me get a date though lol


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

extremely important.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Um, I thought this was going to be about something else :eyes....but yeah if someone has bad breath, that's an epic turn-off. So it's very important.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Pretty important. But it's more important that I get good head. I like to discuss intellectual subjects. I want my knowledge inside her.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Pretty important. But it's more important that I get good head. I like to discuss intellectual subjects. I want my knowledge inside her.


I literally laughed at loud. Now my boss thinks I'm crazy since I won't tell her I'm laughing at a thread about oral. Thanks :b


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Haha. Well, it's nothing too exciting. I just think the experience is so much better if you know your partner has taken the time to, uh, freshen up. And I make sure to do the same.


 For sure, that aspect of oral hygiene is especially important. Brushing one's teeth and otherwise freshening up before kissing and all, definitely improves the experience.



Ape in space said:


> Pretty important. But it's more important that I get good head. I like to discuss intellectual subjects. I want my knowledge inside her.


I hear ya. It also feels good to reciprocate, so she often takes me out to eat afterward. All in all it makes for a relaxing evening.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

What's an "Oral"? :um


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Rixy said:


> What's an "Oral"? :um


 NOT for babies!! Those, uh teeth haven't grown in yet&#8230; wait a few years.


----------



## TallGuy (May 31, 2011)

False advertising


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

You don't know how creepy it was when a notification popped up saying "Private Message Received: Oral" :lol


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

My teeth are in an awful condition despite thorough brussing, flossing and mouthwash. I guess there's no hope for me...


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> This thread was not about the type of oral that I was expecting.False advertising! Sir I wish to speak to your manager.


Oral Hershiser?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Pretty important. But it's more important that I get good head. I like to discuss intellectual subjects. I want my knowledge inside her.


This post improved my mood by at least 20 points.

Thanks, Ape.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

stylicho said:


> Oral Hershiser?


Naturally.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

lol i was thinking wat you were thinking. it took me a while to notice they were talking about teeth.


Double Indemnity said:


> Damn. I was all set to answer and then realized you were talking about dental hygeine.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I gag easily so it matters to me... once i kissed a girl in the mouth and she needed a tic tac (or two) to which i just could not get rid of the feeling of spitting. (and i did)

i don't have the guts to ask either if they wipe back to front or vise versa. 

but i don't go over board over this whole hygiene thing. but butt breath is butt breath no matter what!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL not what I was expecting when I opened this thread.

<--- disappointed. 

I dunno I haven't really thought about it? I'd prefer a guy that brushed his teeth, if that's what you mean.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

au Lait said:


> This thread was not about the type of oral that I was expecting.
> 
> False advertising! Sir I wish to speak to your manager.


Haha :teeth


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

It's EXTREMELY important to me that you take good care of yourself.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to never brush my teeth when I was little. I had so many cavities on my baby teeth... thank God I cleaned up my act before it was too late!

Good oral hygiene is a turn on for me but I'm desperate enough to kiss almost anything.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

fatelogic said:


> I gag easily so it matters to me... once i kissed a girl in the mouth and she needed a tic tac (or two) to which i just could not get rid of the feeling of spitting. (and i did)
> 
> i don't have the guts to ask either if they wipe back to front or vise versa.
> 
> but i don't go over board over this whole hygiene thing. but butt breath is butt breath no matter what!


I gagged while kissing the guy his breath was so bad ugh! Lol great thread!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, when you're both 80 and still have your teeth......real teeth......


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol @ this thread


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Pretty important. But it's more important that I get good head. I like to discuss intellectual subjects. I want my knowledge inside her.


:fall


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*dutty thawts*

:evil



*enters thread*


:fall

forever disappointed :blank


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

what do you guys consider bad hygiene?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I love this thread :lol

But yeah it's important.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

throw me in with the group of dirty minds who thought this thread was about something else 

but oral hygiene is very important! brush your teeth at least twice a day and dont forget to floss too! :teeth


----------

